# Shhhh - 1st Navarre Cobe Caught



## Capt. Mako (Aug 21, 2014)

Just saw this:

http://www.navarrenewspaper.com/cobia-caught-off-pier/


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Pensacola said they've caught several...no kings yet. Chokaloosa said they have been catching kings and got a cobe Saturday.


----------



## jiggly (Apr 12, 2015)

But no one has said a word about the ones caught on the Pensacola pier... lol


----------



## Shrimp300 (May 30, 2016)

jiggly said:


> But no one has said a word about the ones caught on the Pensacola pier... lol


I just heard that there were 2 caught on Wednesday, 1 Thursday, and 1 on Friday, off Pensacola Pier. Of course no pics though so take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Shrimp300 said:


> I just heard that there were 2 caught on Wednesday, 1 Thursday, and 1 on Friday, off Pensacola Pier. Of course no pics though so take it with a grain of salt.


Pictures all over the Pier FB page.


----------



## jiggly (Apr 12, 2015)

Splittine said:


> Pictures all over the Pier FB page.


This. Also on Cobia Candy's FB page. All were much bigger than the one from Navarre.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Looks like Jeremy Hogue got the first one at PB....nice fish, too.


----------



## Shrimp300 (May 30, 2016)

I dont do facebook, that'd be why I didnt see pictures then. Checkin it out now, thanks for the info.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimebag (Jan 15, 2014)

I was there Sunday. 1st cobia was all of 33" I beleive lol. Barely legal. The 2nd one landed was much bigger.

Dimebag....


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Dimebag said:


> I was there Sunday. 1st cobia was all of 33" I beleive lol. Barely legal. The 2nd one landed was much bigger.
> 
> Dimebag....


I had the third one to the gaff and my manual bail fell off my Van Staal 250!


----------



## Capt. Mako (Aug 21, 2014)

Wow; sorry about that.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

I fish Penn 706Zs made in 1982 and NEVER had a roller fall off, nor my reels that Van Staal copied his from...Luxor 3s, made in the 50s. Was it an original Van Staal or a Van Zebco?


----------



## jiggly (Apr 12, 2015)

Very unfortunate... was the roller ever damaged in anyway before coming off? First time I've heard of an incident like that. Never had an issues with my VSX's.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

kingfish501 said:


> I fish Penn 706Zs made in 1982 and NEVER had a roller fall off, nor my reels that Van Staal copied his from...Luxor 3s, made in the 50s. Was it an original Van Staal or a Van Zebco?


Yup, cause there have never been any kind of failure from a 706. Funny how people wanna jump on a bandwagon to bash them when every manufacturer has failures. I'm no where near a Staal fan boy but these types of comments always make me laugh.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Splitline, for the money Zebco charges for a Staal, there should never be a roller fall off. Yes, Ive had a few 706Zs fail...and repaired them that night and had them ready in the morning, because they are a simple reel to repair. I've got one that the roller bearing squalls when a fish is running drag off...been doing that for 18 years...but never failed. I've also had Staal owners snicker at my Luxors, calling them a cheap imitation if a Staal, because they didn't know the Staal was an imitation of the Luxor. You missed the main part of the question. Was it an original Staal or one if the Zebco made Staals produced in China?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

It's a moving part, there will be failures. It's pretty easy concept to understand unless you sit behind a desk for a living. Moving, mechanical parts fail. Regardless of you drive a Honda Civic or Ferrari they all break.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Anybody see any bait at the pier? Squid, maybe?


----------



## flipper1 (Dec 2, 2013)

Were catching them on sabiki rigs by the pier when the bobo's and spanish aren't around.

@kingfish501


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

No problems with the roller. The entire manual, (arm and all) fell off. I only use this reel for cobia fishing off the pier, so it only gets used about a month each year. I have landed 30 tarpon in the last two summers with my other two van staals and have never had one problem. Also hung and fought a ton more that I did not get to the pier.


----------



## Caleb 850 (Mar 23, 2016)

hooked up some spanish last week and ended up with chewed squid pieces in my cooler, i guess they spit em up


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Reelthrill, that sucks. Staal going to fix it?


----------

